# body power expo



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

anyone on here going in may? not been to one before so quite looking forward to it. one of my favs will be there Ben Pakulski.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, going on Saturday and Sunday and cant wait. I never been before but I've heard lots of good things about it so roll on May!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

yep going VIP on saturday


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I went last year and waited 2 1/2 hours to meet Jay Cutler..... worth every second


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

how much was the vip ticket finlay?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

£40


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

if im correct keeks is going VIP aswell


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Im so gunna get my ukm user printed on a t-shirt and see how many people recognise it :laugh:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

£4o aint bad if you you get to meet the guys before the general public. looking forward to seeing dorian yates aswell.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> if im correct keeks is going VIP aswell


Yep, VIP both days.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I met Dorian aswell.... absolutly no BS with him :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Yep, VIP both days.


yeah just rub it in that youre going for 2 days :tongue:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah Im going this will be my 3rd year


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yep! Going  x x


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

are the guys like ronnie coleman ect there all weekend or only one day like the saturday?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

well wanted to go for the last 3 years but its always timed wrong i.e. my final exams week at uni


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Will be going VIP both days. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I want to go but every time i try and book my ticket it says it cannot be done at this time :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What date is it ?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Friday 18th - Sunday 20th May


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Im going on the Friday, hopefully it should be a bit quieter...


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

myself and the good wife will be going on the saturday vip.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

what time are you getting there for if you can go in 1hr before general public?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Want to go, sorted out a few mates to come too but just not got round to getting tickets??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Want to go, sorted out a few mates to come too but just not got round to getting tickets??


Sort it out u nobber x x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Sort it out u nobber x x


It will probably not happen to be honest. I am crap at sorting things when there's a few people involved


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> It will probably not happen to be honest. I am crap at sorting things when there's a few people involved


Just buy your ticket and instruct the others to do so x x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Then if they all change there mind I either go on my own like a looser or waste £20?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Then if they all change there mind I either go on my own like a looser or waste £20?


Keeks and I will be there. What else do u need??? X x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Keeks and I will be there. What else do u need??? X x


Ticket brought. I am on me way


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Ticket brought. I am on me way


Pmsl  x x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl  x x


Laugh and a smile!! Cool x


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Vip ticket for Saturday. Just waiting for the postman to arrive! Went last year, and it was amazing...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

where do you book tickets?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ill be there! wanted to go for last 2 years but never made it, but this year is my year! but none of you know what i look like so i shall suprise you all if i recongise any of you that is,lol one my mates should be competiting to, ill just be the incredibly handsome fellow walking around feel free to say hi


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

realy looking forward to going. will jay cutler be there this year?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm hoping to attend


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a stand and Nabba Mr England Lukas Gabris will be on the stand


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

tony10 said:


> realy looking forward to going. will jay cutler be there this year?


unfortunately i dont think he will be.  Phil Heath will have to do instead!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

looking forward to meeting ricky hatton.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

free samples here I come


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> free samples here I come


arms were sore from lugging about free protein last year. kept me going for about a month and a half.  thank you Nutrex!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

yeh been told about all the free samples and tshirts that you get. you cant beat free.


----------



## DaveCarnage (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm goin !


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

not long now. :thumb:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> I have a stand and Nabba Mr England Lukas Gabris will be on the stand


I am going on the Saturday with a mate. I have been to the previous three expo's. Last year I was let down by mates, so went by myself. Too good to miss.

Will come over to your stand. I have met Lukas before - nice fella. He was actually a judge at a show I did pre xmas. My first one. I placed third, so may be asking for some posing tips from him.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am going with daz ^^^^^^ so if you see a good looking fellow with what resembles a football under his top it's me lmao


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Can you pay on the gate?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sunday for me


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> I am going on the Saturday with a mate. I have been to the previous three expo's. Last year I was let down by mates, so went by myself. Too good to miss.
> 
> Will come over to your stand. I have met Lukas before - nice fella. He was actually a judge at a show I did pre xmas. My first one. I placed third, so may be asking for some posing tips from him.


Daz cool! He is a top bloke and currently very focused!

say hello when you come over


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be there for the doors opening on sunday. If anyone spots me just give me a shout, always good to meet people off the boards


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

how much are tickets on the door?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'll be there competing for the UKBFF (the new athletic fitness category) on Saturday, hopefully see some old faces there.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

That reminds me, anyone recommend a really good curry place to get messy in afterwards?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

tickets arrived today :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

our comp is still running to get two free tickets, click the link below to win!


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

going sunday!!!! cant wait. Wanna see mr.greene! flex lewis would be good too. And the free samples ahhhhh gonna be awesome


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be attending on both the sat and sun. Should be a great weekend, catching up with friends


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just in the process of pestering my girlfriend to go with me 

If i can get it off work ill book us 2 VIP tickets, would love to see the big guys!


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hopefully will be going on the Sunday, managed to get a friend to come with, can't wait


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

guys which is the best day to go for the more bodybuilding side of things? the Saturday ? Sunday?

Are the likes of phil heath and branch warren gonna be there on both days?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Just in the process of pestering my girlfriend to go with me
> 
> If i can get it off work ill book us 2 VIP tickets, would love to see the big guys!


Why on earth are you doing that!!! the totty there will be awesome, how you going to enjoy them if your missus is there with you!!


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going on the Saturday, me and a mate got the standard day ticket, anyone who has been before can you upgrade to/buy the super theatre ticket when your there? Cuz I know you can only get VIP before but it doesn't say anything about super theatre.

Also to Shredder, I know that Phil Heath is gunna be there both days and Kai Greene and Flex Lewis are definitely there on the Saturday, not sure about branch etc though. So don't really know which day is best? I'm just going Saturday as it's more convenient for me.


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

Discount code when ordering tickets for £3 off ... GNC12


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

KeepEating said:


> Discount code when ordering tickets for £3 off ... GNC12


It would've been useful to know this when I was buying mine in December, :laugh: but nevermind, can't wait to go! :thumb:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

The Shredder said:


> guys which is the best day to go for the more bodybuilding side of things? the Saturday ? Sunday?
> 
> Are the likes of phil heath and branch warren gonna be there on both days?


According to the site they're both guest posing on the Sunday, so I'd imagine they'll be there both days


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Wish I was going. Can you pay on the gate?


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

BiG_OaK said:


> It would've been useful to know this when I was buying mine in December, :laugh: but nevermind, can't wait to go! :thumb:


Sorry only did mine this week!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Im going on my own. Two of my gym buddies were suppose to come with me but they cant make it due to work shifts. :cursing:

Anyone else going on their own?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Gonna have to do a 3 hour drive but im there on sat!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah im going on my own, other half wanted to come too but im having non of that :thumb:


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

What is the better day to go to this?

Edit: just seen someone else post that, should really read before I post lol


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Got my tickets will be going on Saturday!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Make sure you say hi if you spot me guys! I'll be rocking my New National Physique Committee CAMO vest and shorts!!!



Ha ha i am thinking cheat day. There will be tooo many protein bars ill be looking to try!!!


----------

